# [WIP]MIUI ROM released for HP Touchpad



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

*All credit goes to scott951, the author of this ROM*
*Thanks to BradLinder of lilputing for video and instalations instructions*
*Note:* The version of MIUI which is available for the HP TouchPad is still in the pre-alpha stages. Most of the important functions work, including audio, touch input, WIFI, and Bluetooth. But there's currently no on-screen menu for home, back, or menu functions and there are a number of bugs.
http://liliputing.co...-pre-alpha.html






For Noobs: What is MIUI?? http://www.addictive...complete-guide/

*Installation Instructions:*

If you already have CyanogenMod installed on your TouchPad all you have to do is:
Download the latest MIUI zip file from the http://rootzwiki.com...29-by-scott951/
Reboot your device into ClockworkMod Recovery.
Wipe your /data and /cache partitions.
Choose the "install zip from sdcard" option.
Select the MIUI zip file.
Say yes at the following menus.
Reboot your device when the installation is finished.
Download Button Savior Apk https://market.andro...WFydC5zd2tleSJd


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

This is awesome man. Going to give it a try.


----------



## xiVFINISHERVix (Aug 25, 2011)

This is really cool. I went back to CM7 tho due to MIUI still needs work.


----------



## ashton4life (Dec 12, 2011)

I will definitely keep an eye on this one. I wish he would have talked more about the speed and benifits of this Rom as opposed to CM7 but hey, I guess I should try it myself. I'll pass until its ready.

I really appreciate the time and work in this project and am looking forward to the next review.


----------



## Rescuer (Aug 25, 2011)

i've been curious about this since i first saw it.
is MIUI going to be better than CM?

i saw a lot of android phone people getting all excited about having MIUI recently
i've had iphones since they first came out so i'm very used to iOS. so this new mod interests me since it has a lot in common


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

Even though I wont be installing this, I am very ecstatic to see other ROMs being released to the TP. This shows great progress and interest in this device at last. Not only from CM but from other devs as well. Now, with more hands working on it maybe we can help each other even more in building for this amazing device that HP let slip through their fingers. =D


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

We already have MIUI for the TouchPad here.


----------

